# Specialized P2 Modell 2007 gebraucht mit vielen Extras



## tobs3n (12. Juli 2009)

Das Angebot findet ihr hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190321118215&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123

Beschreibung:

Das Fahrrad ist gebraucht und hat einige Gebrauchsspuren, wie Kratzer am Oberrohr oder Lackabschürfung am Steuerrohr (siehe Bilder).  ist Sonst ist das Fahrrad in einem guten Zustand, viele original Teile, wie Gabel, Laufräder, Bremsen, Pedale, Griffe und Antrieb wurden durch andere ersetzt. 

Weitere Infos oder Bilder verschicke Ich gerne per E-Mail.


*Ausstattung:*



Rahmen: A1 Premium Aluminium
Griffe: Specialized (geschraubt)
 Farbe: blau 
Federgabel: Marzocchi DJ 2 100 mm mit 20 mm Steckachse (Modelljahr 2007)

Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Antrieb: Singlespeed 16 Zähne (neu)

Hinterradbremse: Hayes Stroker 203 mm 

Felgen: Sun Rims Double Track

Vorderradnabe: Marzocchi 20 mm Steckachse

Hinterradnabe: Shimano XT (Schnellspanner)

Reifen: Schwalbe Table Top (neu)
Sattel: WTB  (2 Risse)
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller


*zusätzlich im Lieferumfang:*
Kettenführung: Truvativ BoxGuide

Vorderradbremse: Hayes Nine 203 mm
Schaltwerk: SRAM SX 5 8 fach

Schalthebel: SRAM SX 5

Kassette: SRAM PG-830
Alle Kleinteile, wie Schrauben etc. vorhanden




Das Fahrrad kann verschickt, oder nähe Limburg an der Lahn abgeholt werden.


----------



## krugi3 (6. August 2011)

Gibt es das bike noch ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DemoRider (12. September 2011)

Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Das Angebot ist vom 12.07.2009 !


----------

